# High-rise roof removal



## DrMatt (May 10, 2012)

How does a commercial roofer bid or simply perform a roof removal on a multi story (ie. 8-10+) building? If a crane is not able to stock the roof or help set up chutes...what are the options? 
There was a discussion of a high rise roof removal earlier...and I couldn't help but wonder how the debris is brought down and material put up on the roof? Are roofers allowed access to the elevators for material etc.? Thanks for any feedback, I have only come across 4 story projects.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

How tall?

I just bid a 32 story. If it were a 1 story it would be a 2 day job, I bid it at 4 days. 1 day to get the material (6' rolls) up there, laborers and elevator time, another day to get the garbage double-bagged and down in. Again laborers and elevator time. 

I wrote in my proposal that the use of elevators was required daily for use of workers and wrote also that interior elevator protection by others, but could be added for an additional charge.

Fort what it is worth the general contractor was expecting a 1 story price. I was over $2,000 a square. I thought my price was more than fair, I had $10k in olybond adhesive on an 18 square job because of the taper, and beads 3" o.c. 

On advice from an engineer, I wouldn't use a chute on anything over 6 story.


Maybe a better topic for the commercial forum


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Have been involved on several projects where a Helicopter was used to load a roof.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

service elevators


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Roof top hoist or this http://www.hy-techroof.com/versa-lift-600 

We will use a chute on anything that we can if its under 150'. Fastest way to get material down.

Also helicopters. :thumbup:


----------



## chuckdee (Mar 12, 2012)

*re*

Service elevator is the first thing that came to mind. Helicopter's = $$$.
Avoid if you can.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

chuckdee said:


> Service elevator is the first thing that came to mind. Helicopter's = $$$.
> Avoid if you can.


Service elevators = extra time and money clean up ect. I hate having guys walk around building just to access the roof let alone bring trash up and down.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Here are two excerpts from my last quote on a 32 story high rise...

1. Tear off the existing roof down to the substrate and haul the debris away to a state of IL licensed recycling facility. Garbage will be double bagged and hauled through the building. 


1. Interior access will be required daily for use of workers and to transport materials and debris.
3. Interior elevator protection by others. This protection can be added for an additional cost.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I charged accordingly, and when the contractor asked why I was double what he thought I should be I told him literally 50% the material cost, 25% of the job cost, is literally the material cost of the insulation adhesive for the tapered system. LOL. He didn't comprehend. 

I added one crew day load time and one crew day cleanup, on an 18 square project. I can't see anyone being significantly cheaper unless they eff themselves over. Even with a helicopter it would cost at least as much if not more, plus I'd hate to deal with the winds down town Chicago at 32 stories with a helicopter, I added a crew day for the winds.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

They never understand why these projects cost so much. If it was 18 sq 1 story that you could drive a truck or put a roll off right next to the area is one thing. 32 storys is another.


----------



## chuckdee (Mar 12, 2012)

Grumpy said:


> I charged accordingly, and when the contractor asked why I was double what he thought I should be I told him literally 50% the material cost, 25% of the job cost, is literally the material cost of the insulation adhesive for the tapered system. LOL. He didn't comprehend.
> 
> I added one crew day load time and one crew day cleanup, on an 18 square project. I can't see anyone being significantly cheaper unless they eff themselves over. Even with a helicopter it would cost at least as much if not more, plus I'd hate to deal with the winds down town Chicago at 32 stories with a helicopter, I added a crew day for the winds.


Good point about the winds. Chicago winds are no joke.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

1985gt said:


> They never understand why these projects cost so much. If it was 18 sq 1 story that you could drive a truck or put a roll off right next to the area is one thing. 32 storys is another.


That's EXACTLY what I told him.

I told him I price 12 square residential flat jobs at about $10k, 2 story. This is 16x higher and 50% larger.


----------

